# Holiday Tradition



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everybody!

For 17 years now, on the second Saturday of December, the community of Lockwood (outside of Billings, MT) awaits the arrival of Santa on the Lockwood Fire Dept's largest fire engine. The career and volunteer firefighter and paramedics hand out goodie bags to all the children patiently waiting for Santa. The items in the bags are graciously donated by the businesses in Lockwood. Since we have lived in Lockwood, we have not missed Santa once. This year the firefighters were blessed with wonderful weather, whereas last year we stood in the cold and snow. These firefighters have such a great time waving to the people and handing out treats, and I think I enjoy it more than my kids do! It touches my heart every year. What a great community we live in!!

Brenda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Our Fire Dept goes out Christmas Eve with 2 trucks and 2 Santa s and drive around town making as much noise as possible (thats the fun part







) stopping when we see kids come out or by the doors and Santa s helpers hand out candy canes. I have dressed as Santa for 14 of the last 15 years and can t wait again for this year.

For our members with kids and at there request, we stop at the house, they leave outside a gift for each child , Santa picks them up on his way in the house and hands one to each kid. What a joy to see the smiles.

The different weather is also a challenge some years but will not stop us for sure.

John

Its all about the kids


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

"Its all about the kids "

Ain't that the truth. That is so exciting that you get to be Santa every year. My kids will always remember seeing him on the fire truck. Sounds like your community does some reallly great things for those little ones. God Bless.

Brenda


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Great pictures!!!

I love a christmas parade with Santa. We have ours tomorrow and I can't wait.

Anne


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Our fire company does something just like that. On Christmas Eve, my dealership gives them a red pick up for Santa to ride in and they put a large PA system in the bed. If you call in and give the names of the children in your home and your address, Santa will wish them a Merry Christmas when they pass you house.

Gary


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

How Exciting!!!!!!!! Im on a Vol. Fire Dept and I think I will have to see if we can do something like this. That would be soo much fun. Great Pics!!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Our fire company here does a similar thing. It will be in the evening the early part of next week. They spend several nights touring different parts of the community. It has become tradition to make sure we are out side waving then we come back in and use our just received candy canes to stir our hot chocolate.

I love the tradition! My thanks to all you firemen and other volunteers who keep it going!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

What a fantastic tradition, its things like this that stay with our kids and our memories for years to come.
My daughter can warm my hart anytime when she talks about sitting on Santa's knee at the RCMP detachment years ago in the mountains of Northern BC. We all have a laugh when she tells us how comfortable she felt with Santa, even though she swears she didn't know it was dad.
Merry Christmas.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our town's entire safety service team gets into the act !!! On the Saturday before Christmas, beginning at 3 in the afternoon, all Police officers & Squad cars, EMTs & the town's rescue vehicle, and all Fire personnel & trucks (H&L, of course, bringing up the rear and carrying the white bearded one himself) drive EVERY road in town with all sirens blaring and all lights flashing wildly. For 17yrs, we have cheered them on from the end of our driveway, with the Shelties proudly wearing Santa Hats & Antlers and barking their applause as well.

Guess we surprised the Safety Teams that first year, 'cuz all they had was candy to toss (bad stuff for dogs). Each year since they've stopped at the house with - you guessed it - bags of Dog Cookies for the Shelties !!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Pics Brenda Thanks for sharing! My Dad has been a FF since I was two & that was always been a "Biggie" in town. They do it here where we live now, but not as elaborate as back home when I was a kid. 
Especially b/c the trucks would always stop off at our house for a pit stop & we would go out & have Santa all to ourselves







My Mom always played the "Chipmonks" (Simon Theodore & Alvin) Christmas album that day as a tradition. I just bought that CD for John Luke & he LOVES it. He yelled Chip & Dale when he first heard it the other day









Fond childhood memories.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pictures outbackinMT









Don


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

My cousins live in Billings---it's been on my list of places to visit for several years--maybe one day I can get out there to check you guys out! ps-maybe you know em--last names Robinson


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> My cousins live in Billings---it's been on my list of places to visit for several years--maybe one day I can get out there to check you guys out! ps-maybe you know em--last names Robinson


That would be great if you came out here! We'd love to meet you!

Hmmm--Robinson. . . I don't know if we have any of those here! Ha! Lots of Robinsons. I know a few--one is a doctor I used to work for.

Brenda


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Our volunteer fire company goes around to the kids of fire fighters and then all the kids around them benefit. Our town is just too big to hit every street and every kid. The kids on our block are already waiting for Santa come around driving the back of the ladder truck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its all about the kids


X3!









That's a great deal, Brenda!

They do a similar thing around here at Easter with the Easter Bunny, but I have not seen Santa in years. Maybe I need to look a little harder! Oh yeah... And believe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

